# Hidden Snake



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I work for the cable company and had a friend from work send this to me. I know you guys dont do cable, but thought it made an interesting point that I thought should be shared.

Look out! You never know what you might find in your yard that could be potentially dangerous to you or your loved ones.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Buggers blend in pretty good, dont they..


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

If you wouldn't of said where to look I would never have known it was there.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Holy crap I would have had a heart attack. Snakes are absolutely the most disgusting creature on earth and they scare the chit out of me.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

holy crap i spent like 5 minutes looking in the coils of cable, that sucker is hidden well!


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Wow totally reminds me of my parents house they have 2 living under there porch and when I was over there today I noticed the sheds laying there's and there about 2 feet long my dad is so irritated by these snakes he sometimes sits out there with a shovel waiting to chop there heads off there used to be 4 snakes


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Holy hell! I would have crapped my pants. I had a water snake in my yard a few weeks ago and it was the size of a pencil and I wanted to shoot it with the 12 gage but my wife reminded me that we live in city limits. I think if I was your friend I would have quite my job right after the picture.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2010)

hey,, thats really hard to find it,, its always looking like cables spread there.. really it camouflage in cables and wires out there..


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

tazz123 said:


> hey,, thats really hard to find it,, its always looking like cables spread there.. really it camouflage in cables and wires out there..


no









bye, bye, tazz123


----------

